
Researchers Who Exposed VW Gain Little Reward from Success - JumpCrisscross
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/25/business/vw-wvu-diesel-volkswagen-west-virginia.html?src=me
======
beyondcompute
Society cuts off its own ways of monitoring corporations' behavior.

